
New California Declares Independence from Rest of State - spking
http://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2018/01/15/new-california-declares-independence-from-rest-of-state/
======
oblib
Yeah, I've heard of this for years now, but I don't see it ever happening. I
lived in CA for 14 years and the only people who'd support this movement with
cash to promote it are landowners that have huge swaths of land in "New
California" and the few working class folks bamboozled by their propaganda.

That's not near enough. Hardly anyone living in any of the metro areas would
ever agree to this. It's like asking them to give away their backyard.

~~~
evgen
They can have the land, we will just keep the water...

------
dragonwriter
Article: “The state of New California would incorporate most of the state’s
rural counties, leaving the urban coastal counties to the current state of
California.”

The actual declaration [0] refers to “the Counties of California”, and does
not identify a fixed set of member counties.

The “New California” website [1] list county committees for all California
counties [2]—incliding the urban/coastal ones—though most of them (including
many rural inland counties) seem to just have the central org’s vice chair as
the contact.

[0]
[https://img1.wsimg.com/blobby/go/720c6a07-3594-44b7-8098-94f...](https://img1.wsimg.com/blobby/go/720c6a07-3594-44b7-8098-94fc11bae240/downloads/1c3sut5r6_88440.pdf)

[1] [https://newcaliforniastate.com](https://newcaliforniastate.com)

[2] [https://newcaliforniastate.com/county-
committees](https://newcaliforniastate.com/county-committees)

------
chrisbrandow
Sure would be a boon to the remaining portion of the state economically,
though.

Probably wouldn’t be that much of a change in # of house GOP representatives
from the current 7, though they’re pretty endangered in 2018. It would be 2
new GOP senators and would be a boost to GOP electoral college though.

------
FilterSweep
If true, this appears to be a calculated move to draw away blue electoral
votes from the biggest state in the country. This is a historically large move
of Gerrymandering.

~~~
Jesus_Jones
People have wanted to do the same thing in Washington state, cut it off at the
Cascades say. To avoid moving the electoral college, you have to split into 3
states for almost always one way states. But the other parts of the state are
sucking down revenue from the populated area to build their infrastructure. I
almost wish it could happen, because then we would get away from the 60% of
the state in Seattle votes for something vs 40% of the rest. We could just
build our own damn infrastructure and not have to negotiate with someone with
very different world views, who has very different needs and ideas about guns,
god etc.

